

IBM System/370 Principles of Operation [pdf] - DrScump
http://bitsavers.informatik.uni-stuttgart.de/pdf/ibm/370/princOps/GA22-7000-0_370_Principles_Of_Operation_Jun70.pdf

======
DrScump
Here's a good page on interpreting the manual as well:
[http://cbttape.org/~jmorrison/s370asm/html/tut-
POPs-001.html](http://cbttape.org/~jmorrison/s370asm/html/tut-POPs-001.html)

